# NSS Vendor's Report #2 -- Accucraft



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft had a long wall and corner in the Dealer Room, with space to hang big banners for their latest releases...










The new MK-1 coaches were set out in several paint schemes, the Pennsy T-1, a sample 1:32 SP coach, and more. But most of their interesting new brass is off to the left.










This young man is Bing Cheng Jr., affectionately known amongst the steamers as "Little Bing." The engine he's touching is Accucraft's Class M-6 standard gauge Mogul. The prototype for No. 1744 was built in 1901 and is currently operating on the Rio Grande Scenic Railroad, a Colorado tourist line which connects with the narrow gauge Cumbres & Toltec at Antonito. To the left is 1727, her sister number, who's prototype is on static display at Dunsmuir California. This is a fairly new engine, but it's already in the 'sales channel,' as they say. In fact, SWMTP caught Bob Armstrong running his new M-6 on the PCLS track.










Next, the brass "engineering sample" (as the signs say: incomplete, not all parts installed) with the black cab is Accucraft's prototype of Southern Pacific's P-8 Class Pacific (standard gauge.) Here are some pictures of it running out on the track.

Cliff Luscher, Accucraft maven, and Alan Redeker, a.k.a. "the Cab-Forward Guy," shared Accucraft's 'test driving' duties during the steamup. Here Cliff gets the tender linked up...










And with a slight tweak of fuel and throttle, Alan dials it in for a consistent medium-speed run with an 8-car consist.










Back at the table, SWMTP caught a family portrait of sorts. We have the two Bings, Senior and Junior. The lady on the right identified herself to SWMTP as Junior's aunt, visiting from China; so we don't know if she's Bing's sister or sister-in-law. She seemed very nice, though. [*EDIT*: That was all wrong! The lady turns out to be the manager of Accucraft's factory in China -- see "Accucraft"s note below. Blame it on language confusion. But she was STILL a nice lady! ]










On the table, from the left -- the first brass engine is the M-6 we discussed above; the black engine with red trim is a German DB Class 2-10-2, a heavy freight engine built in the late '30's. The Accucraft model has three cylinders with 'full working valve gear' and dual flues, gauge and glass, axle and hand pump... all the bells & whistles (except, of course, for a bell or whistle.)

The green engine is the "Rebuilt Merchant Navy," an alcohol burner. The large brass engine at center is Accucraft's prototype of the Chinese "QJ" class engine, the primary heavy freight carrier in China in the 1970's and "80's. To the right are two Royal Hudson's, one in 'as-ran' livery and the other 'as-preserved.' This engine is available either alcohol- or butane- fired. And at the right edge is the new T-1C Class "Selkirk," a 2-10-4 type that was the 'end of steam' for the Canadian Pacific.

That big "QJ" prototype, btw, isn't even listed on Accucraft's "under consideration" list. Here's a close-up on the table -- you can see that the smokebox door on this prototype is simply a black plastic disk.










And here's a shot of it running on the tracks.










Moving back to the long wall on a different day, we'll get a bit closer and throw some light on today's subject... which just happens to be the new 28 Ton three-cylinder Shay --










Almost two years ago, I saw the 'first prototype' of this engine on the Accucraft table at the Big Train Show. Cliff Luscher was openly disappointed with it, and sent it back for some re-work. Then last year, I watched Bob Trabucco run the second prototype at the NSS, and it ran like a watch -- everybody was happy. Now here it is, but both the Accucraft E-Store and Silver State show it as still being in 'pre-order' status. When the time comes, the engine will be available in both coal- and oil-burning versions.

Oh yes, you may also have noticed the black "Fairymead" 7/8ths engine sitting behind the Shay. Accucraft's E-store says they are sold out of this very popular engine, although I did notice two available on the swap table. That was a surprise! And you folks who follow British prototypes certainly notice the 'blood and custard' colors on that passenger car sitting on the box. Silver State was selling a lot of these cars... but more on that in the next installment.

And the best for last... at least to my eye. The Norfolk & Western "J class" 4-8-4 Northern --



















I know... some folks like the era of streamlined engines, and some don't. Wikipedia has a great page on this engine; I recommend it to those who do, and even those who don't! I was surprised to learn that the sleek design of the "J" was not the product of a designer like Raymond Loewy or Henry Dreyfuss, but was created in-house at the Norfolk & Western Roanoke Shops in 1941.

SWMTP got some good shots Thursday night as Cliff and Alan put the engine through its paces.



















What's the downside? For me, at least, it's that this is an alcohol-fired engine. I've had this discussion/argument with Cliff before, when we were discussing the T-1. It seems to be Accucraft dogma that if the prototype was an eastern road name, the majority of the market will be eastern steamers -- and eastern steamers want alcohol burners to run in the winter. Bah and humbug, says I.

What do you think?

That's a wrap. Next time I'll show quick snaps of everybody else in the Dealer Room, and tell you about the deal that caused a buying frenzy on Friday. (Hundred dollar bills were flying through the air like monopoly money -- really!)


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the write-up and pictures, Gary.

Very good to see what's happening at other events.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the first I have seen any pics of the Selkirk since having an opportunity to run it at Dr. Rivet's spring meet. I wanted to do a quick review on it but have not had the time so here is a quick review.
I will not comment on the appearance, just the running.
Hooking up the tender and putting in fuel( alcohol) and water was pretty straight forward. The water glass worked ok cold with no pressure, but like many of our small steamer, that was the last time it was to be trusted. That said the engine has a good axle pump so I watched for the wet exhaust then cracked the bypass a little more. After several laps closed it up some and repeated the process over the rather long run (45- 60 minutes as I recall). Every time I looked at the glass it showed about 1/3 glass. The engine made plenty of steam all through the run.
The engine ran well, but It did slip a bit up the grade pulling about 50 cars, so we lightened the load a bit after the first few laps. It may be sprung a bit stiff? I think this was non production unit so any of these issues could change.
The last item they may want to address in the location of the reverser. It is very tight quarters if you have large hands.
So if your looking for a large Canadian Pacific engine, you may want to check this one out.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Note that the loco in "RAW brass" Alan R. is running is an SP P8 class Pacific [4-6-2]. 
The EXTRA hatch for the pump handle on the tender deck of the J will disappear and many cosmetic corrections will be done, thanks to a comprehensive review of the model performed by several knowledgeable members of the N&W Historical Society at their most recent convention. The guys that reviewed it served on the locomotive crew during excursion service or were in engine service on the N&W.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Terrific review Gary, also thanks heaps for the Wuhu review. I miss the many photo posts from the US shows that used to occur on this site for folks who cant attend. Keep it coming. I wish I could have been there and seen it all. live steam production is clearly alive and well. Great looking models. I too am keen on the Wuhu Casey Jones - wish to see more of them in steam and hear feed back. I still have my O scale Rivarossi model, which I've had since I was 8 years old. Curious that they chose to copy the Rivarossi livery too. Its a fine choice for a model.

Thanks heaps Gary,
David.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the interest & comments, guys!

Jeff, do you know that I had no idea about 'looking for the wet exhaust?" Makes sense upon reflection of course, but it's one of those arcane bits of knowledge re: 'steaming with spirits' that make me happy I run with gas. Do you agree with the Accucraft position that 'east coast prototypes' should run on alcohol? I guess I might just have to learn the art!

Jim, good to know about the input from the N&W historical society. I guess I should emphasize in turn what Cliff emphasized to SWMTP -- that the J, the P-8, , the Chinese QJ were ALL 'engineering prototypes", with a lot of work and changes left to be done. So I hope everybody understands that these are NOT production models.

Ahh, David.. you're hooked, aren'tcha? There's nothing like a new version of a childhood favorite to make the heart beat just a little bit faster.  Glad I could help!

Here, by popular request,, a front angle on the Selkirk


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll have to put the "J" on the "once the kids are out of the house" list. Beautiful, and easily my favorite streamlined steamer. Glad to see it running.

Later,

K


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Gary, thanks for this informative report. Good to see "Little Bing"'s keen interest in live steam;-). Was there no mention of the Heisler? I am looking forward to the prototype of WSL#10 - perhaps next year. Best wishes from Darjeeling, Zubi


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you, nice review. I have to agree where was the Heisler? The shay is another ohhh I would like to have.
Of course if the WSL 10 comes along...
I must admit that being pretty much a narrow gauge person the rest were nice but may oh my that Selkirk....


----------



## Accucraft UK (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's some video of the P8 running:






Graham.


----------



## Accucraft UK (Sep 16, 2013)

The US YouTube channel also features the QJ, M6 and J:












Graham.


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

What's the downside? For me, at least, it's that this is an alcohol-fired engine. I've had this discussion/argument with Cliff before, when we were discussing the T-1. It seems to be Accucraft dogma that if the prototype was an eastern road name, the majority of the market will be eastern steamers -- and eastern steamers want alcohol burners to run in the winter. Bah and humbug, says I.

What do you think?


Perhaps the eastern people want a lco that will run well. After many years of fiddling with Accucraft UK NG gas fired loco's I have given up and am in the process of disposing of them. Perhaps I and others have been spoilt by a certain brand of alcohol fired engines that raise steam in a couple of minutes without any fuss. Can be refuelled with no problems and do produce abundant steam.
Thats my thoughts anyway.
DougieL


----------



## Accucraft (Jul 30, 2014)

As a company we’d like to address a few items in Gary Woolard's post. BTW, Gary, thanks very much for posting photos and information about our products at the Summer Steamup event. Now, a few corrections and clarifications….

1) Bing's correct last name is spelled Cheng, not Chen (sic)

2) The woman in the photo standing alongside Bing and his son is Yvonne, manager of our factory in China. She was visiting our offices and attended Summer Steamup to meet our customers, along with viewing how our products are put through their paces under real live steam operation.

3) Our 1:32 scale Southern Pacific P-8 class 4-6-2 was ‘officially’ introduced at Summer Steamup. The loco on display was an early engineering sample. This model was hurried to be available in time for Summer Steamup, however, was still missing a number of parts, therefore was nowhere near complete. Please keep this in mind when viewing photos and video clips of the P-8 in action. Production locomotives will have cross porting so that the Walschaerts valve gear will have the correct orientation for forward and reverse. Also, the reverse reach rod will NOT be visible above the running board on the right-hand side of production models. Per our website, two versions of this model will be available for either SP #2467 or SP #2472. Click on the “Print Friendly” link for a PDF with details and pricing

http://www.accucraft.com/modelc/AL97-035.htm#page=page-1

4) Both the 1:20.3 scale Westside Lumber Co. Heisler #3 and 1:32 scale Chesapeake & Ohio H-8 class 2-6-6-6 "Allegheny" engineering samples had been displayed recently at a hobby show in Germany. By mistake the locos were shipped to our factory in China instead of our Union City office (for the Summer Steamup event), then became stuck in Chinese customs. We were quite disappointed, because we looked forward to displaying and operating them at Summer Steamup. Production versions of both locomotives are expected later this year.

5) The Chinese QJ-class 2-10-2 was just announced to our dealers via a Press Release. Please note we will also offer Iowa Interstate Railroad (IAIS) #7081 as one of the decorated versions. The #7081 operates regularly on excursions trains in Iowa. The QJ will be available in either alcohol, butane, OR coal fired versions! When our webmaster returns next week from his vacation, details and the official announcement for this locomotive will be posted on the Accucraft website. Yes, this was our "surprise" product announcement at the Summer Steamup event! 

For anyone interested, I located this short YoutTube clip showing the 1:1 scale IAIS #7081 in action





 
6) Accucraft appreciates the differences of both alcohol and butane as fuel sources. Each has its strong points and weaknesses. We build locomotives to suit the operating preferences of the market conditions. For example, most of our alcohol fired locomotives are intended for colder climates such as Canada and the east coast. Butane fired locomotives have a strong preference for operation in warmer, more temperate climates.

If you have additional questions about our products or releases, please feel free to contact me.

Robert Sarberenyi
Marketing Director
Accucraft Trains
[email protected]


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Gary, thanks for the rundown on new Accucraft products. I'm glad you lost that argument with Cliff about alcohol firing. This fuel is very user friendly and works easily in a wider range of temps than gas is usually comfortable with. I run both and would prefer alcohol in everything I run. It is easier to light, much quieter in virtually all conditions and no less or no more safe than gas, but it is much cheaper here in the US for a given amount of run time. For those who love gas, enjoy your locos as I enjoy mine, but I for one am very happy the J is coming in an alcohol fired model. Thanks Accucraft for listening to us Easterners!!

Ross Schlabach


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

You also don't have to stand there pressing down on a can of alcohol seemingly forever either.
Dave


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

As an "East Coaster", let me give you an example of my winter steaming. January: Diamondhead, MS (Indoors); February: Scranton Steamup (Indoors); March: Boy Scout Train Show (Indoors), East Coast Larges Scale Show (Indoors); April: Cabin Fever (Indoors). Do you see a pattern? For me, I'm not outside during the winter, I'm inside. I prefer butane over alcohol and purchased the Accucraft GS4 in butane. So let's put these genralizations aside, and conduct market research through polls and via forums like this rather than using a generalization based on geography. And if you take a moment to view winter videos from our friends up in the high east coast of the U.S. (Maine) you will see that they are running butane as well. There's my 2 cents for what its worth.

Scott


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Scott

It's still true.... you are really a California boy from the edge of the Mohave Desert. It isn't where you live now, it is where you grew up. LOL!!!!!


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Jim,

I would embrace my misplaced roots out here in O'le Virginny and purchase a J Class were it offered in butane. Its a handsome locomotive and one I enjoyed chasing last time it operated and I'm looking forward for it to be back in steam again. When Accucraft made the GS4 you could pre-order it in either alcohol or butane. Why not the same for the #611? And if they are true to creating models based on a perceived geographical fuel preference, then why was the Dreyfuss Hudson made in butane and not alcohol? 

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

And Jim, you are still a Vermonter at heart, from the shore of Lake Champlain!

Larry


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

scottemcdonald said:


> Jim,
> 
> I would embrace my misplaced roots out here in O'le Virginny and purchase a J Class were it offered in butane. Its a handsome locomotive and one I enjoyed chasing last time it operated and I'm looking forward for it to be back in steam again. When Accucraft made the GS4 you could pre-order it in either alcohol or butane. Why not the same for the #611? And if they are true to creating models based on a perceived geographical fuel preference, then why was the Dreyfuss Hudson made in butane and not alcohol?
> 
> ...


IF I were a commercial builder of locomotives today in North America, I would build all my locos with something like the Dick Abbot designed boiler, that is in the alcohol Accucraft Royal Hudson, and then put in either the alcohol wicks OR a radiant gas burner.
I would think that the gas people would have to learn to use the blower, or maybe not, as not sure how the burner would work in that situation, not being a gas person.
Then everyone would be able to buy the same loco, and even change the burner system if you need to, and everyone would be happy.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

The radiant berner from WuHu requires no blower. I have one other homemade ceramoic burner and it needs no blower either. i believe the input of gas creates the draft.

dave


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

*Streamline coaches*

Any sign of the streamline coaches as to their arrival.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

cocobear1313 said:


> The radiant berner from WuHu requires no blower. I have one other homemade ceramoic burner and it needs no blower either. i believe the input of gas creates the draft.
> 
> dave


Dave,
It has more to do with whether the smokebox is sealed or not.
Open flue, closed flue?
How are the WuHu smokeboxes?
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

There are two types of ceramic gas burners:

The first is a drafted version which is used a lot in Great Britten. It has air holes or slots around the bottom of the burner and is drafted through the stack and requires a fan to get it started.

The second is the one I have been using and is a balanced system meaning that it does not require a lower pressure in the smokebox to burn. The air drawn in through the gas jet creating a venturi effect keeps everything burning well. The firebox is sealed off to keep outside air from entering. The jet size and size of the holes in the jet holder are critical.


----------



## bobrstrong (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for posting this review Gary and That SP M6 is one of the best "out of the box" runners Accucraft had made. It ran very smooth from the get go.
Bob A


----------

